# Warm Season Plantings to Offset Summer Dirth



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone in central Missouri with handle on native plant species that produce well in prairie and Ozark forest settings? I have a few acres to plant and would like to know what species to try.


----------



## quietman (Jul 1, 2013)

buckwheat is great


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I second the buckwheat. In my experience ; it will germinate with only 2x rains of 1/4 inch, and it needs very little rain after that. The bees will work it when it is humid and early in the morning when there is dew.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

Eventually I will be using buckwheat but my cultivating equipment is extremely limited currently and native species are currently of greater interest. I do have lots of mint (species not known) and think it supports bees after white sweet clover flow dries up.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you tried the borage Or the nyger before?
The nyger is not that drought tolerant compare to the borage. Borage will provide
both nectar and pollen while the nyger produce more nectar than pollen.


----------

